# Advice for Puppy Stress



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

We are enjoying Kona soooo much and he is just precious! One issue we need help with is when he is alone. I am a stay at home mom, so he is rarely Home alone. I have not left the house since Friday so he would not be stressed. If I am out of his sight he would cry, but that is getting better. We have tried the crate thing, baby gating the bathroom with a bed and crate so he could move about, and putting him in a playpen area for dogs. He freaks out! He has slept with us the past several nights because I knew he was stressed from the flight, but he is coming out of his shell. He is enjoying life and is very happy. He is 10 weeks tomorrow. I just want to be able to take a shower or go to the store without him freaking out. I do not want to tramautize him, but between him and my two y.o. I am stressed!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Have a read of our articles from our Cockapoo Owners Club website:

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_training_home_alone_cockapoos.html


Hope this helps

Shirley x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He will be okay...he will get used to it....but you will have to try one and stick with it for a little while, give it a really good try for a while. I suggest using the crate...let us know how you get on.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I would pick one thing and stick with it for now. Either the crate or the bathroom. I'm not a puppy expert by any means, but I know even for people consistancy helps when making a change. I'd go with the crate since that gives you more options in the future. Just make sure you meet all of his needs before putting him in the crate and then even if he cries you know he is ok. I know it's probably hard to listen to him cry,but it's for the greater good!


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I didn't leave Lucy alone much for a long time because I didn't want to stress her out (or me!) from crying so much, but I regretted it later! When we eventually had to leave her, she freaked out too, and barked/whined the whole time we were gone. 
I wish we had left her more when we 1st got her so she would get used to it little by little. I know its so hard to hear them cry and just breaks your heart, but its for the best, and it will get better, with some work. Lucy still whines a little if I leave the room, but she goes and plays after a minute now instead of just staring at the door and crying until I get back. She also does SO much better when we leave the house and doesn't bark the house down the entire time. Good luck, I know it is super stressful!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I would stick with the crate as this will be a safe place for him ,Buddy hated going n his at first and yes would whine when i put him in there but persevere otherwise like you say you wont be able to do anything.

Yes have him sleeping in your bedroom but id pop him in the crate otherwise he will just want to sleep in your bed all the time and as he gets bigger this will not be a good idea.

I used to pop Buddy in his crate in the day for 5-10mins at a time to get him used to it ,at first i would sit in the room while he was in there then let him out and treat him,after a while i then started leaving the rrom yes he would cry but only a little then not at all ,its all about getting them to realise you will be coming back.Buddy used to love kongs filled with peanut butter so i would pop one of those in there if i was going for a shower this would keep him entertained.

You have to treat them like children a little and remember your in control and you set the rules ,dogs love rotinue and once you are able to walk him and get in a set routine it will be a lot easier.

With Buddy i take him for a walk at 10am then when we come back i pop him n his crate because he's usually muddy so he goes in there to dry off and then i can have a quick shower etc,he dosnt cry now he knows this is what happens everyday and he just sleeps in there,so persevere and stick to which ever rule you feel fits for you and all will be well good luck dx


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't want to hijack 'Petsrlove's' thread, but I'm having this problem too so I hope this is relevant. My pup sticks to me like glue and hates it if I'm not in his sight. I'm using a crate but I suspect I've made a mistake in positioning it in the kitchen (for practical reasons - easy clean tiled floor and quick exit via back door) when he obviously prefers to be in the living room where it's warmer and cosier. Now, I understand that consistency is important, so do I stick with the crate in the kitchen or start again in the living room? At present the only time he would go in his crate is when I put him in it, I don't think he sees it as a nice place to be.
BTW I've found that he makes more fuss, louder and longer, if he can hear that I'm still in the house.


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry, how do you delete a post that posted twice?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Blaablaa said:


> I don't want to hijack 'Petsrlove's' thread, but I'm having this problem too so I hope this is relevant. My pup sticks to me like glue and hates it if I'm not in his sight. I'm using a crate but I suspect I've made a mistake in positioning it in the kitchen (for practical reasons - easy clean tiled floor and quick exit via back door) when he obviously prefers to be in the living room where it's warmer and cosier. Now, I understand that consistency is important, so do I stick with the crate in the kitchen or start again in the living room? At present the only time he would go in his crate is when I put him in it, I don't think he sees it as a nice place to be.
> BTW I've found that he makes more fuss, louder and longer, if he can hear that I'm still in the house.


Dont worry i'd put the crate whereever you want it's not a problem,I have Buddy in the lounge, at first it was because it was the only place for it but it seems to work .
Buddy used to follow me everywhere but to be honest if he's tired he dosnt bother any more.In the evening now we will be sat in the lounge and he'll just take himself off into the hall to sleep (we think it's because its the coldest place) he'd rather sleep on cold tiles then comfy vetbed in his crate?
We put Buddys crate in the kitchen over christmas because we had so many people over and our lounge is also our dining room and we didnt like the idea of eatting while he was in the crate,and it had no effect on him he slept soundly all night.

Buddy would still rather sleep anywhere other then his crate so dont worry that you think he dosnt like it ,its not that he sees it as not a nice place he'd just rather be stuck like glue right next to you x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Pick something like going to the loo or making a cup of tea and shut them in while you do it. Something that you do quite a few times a day to give lots of little practices and give them a little chewy treat of some kind while they are in there. Gradually lengthen the time left in the crate. Dont let them out of the crate while they are crying/barking and carrying on even if it means you getting a chair and sitting next to the crate ignoring them until they are quiet for a min or so them letting them out. Have a book/tablet/laptop so you can quietly stay amused while waiting out the silence.

I think its really important that a pup has a period away from you for a wee while each day to help prevent separation anxiety forming. If they are always with you then it is going to be traumatic if you suddenly disappear.

My girls have been used to us going out for a short while each day but also to them being crated for a period at least once a day while Im at home. I do it while I do homeschool in the morning with the boys to prevent the pups distracting them as they are hard to keep on track normally.

DAP diffusers have been recommended as they give out comforting Mummy dog scents that are said to calm and relax a dog so it may be worth trying one of these to help with the time on their own.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

To get him used to you going out, just go for very short time at first, then very gradually build it up. Make sure you don't make a fuss either when you go or when you return - I just say "back soon" then leave. Make sure he has a kong or a chew to keep him occupied - he may be too stressed to want it at first, but will gradually get used to it, and will learn that you do return.

He is very young and will still be missing mum and littermates, so it's early days for him. Maybe put an item of your clothing (with your scent) in his crate for him to snuggle up to.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have the same problems too - Biscuit is now 21 weeks and still tries to follow me everywhere. However, I do put him in his crate for up to hours every week day to either go out or do the chores, particularly upstairs. I think it's good for them. I also try to shut the door a lot just to go to the toilet, etc, rather than letting him follow. When he was little I used to put his meals in the crate and this helped a lot. Now I always put a kong if I go out and he always gets a small handful of treats at bedtime. This makes the crate seem a better place to be. I've never responded to him at night and he soon learnt to become as 'quiet as a mouse'!


----------

